# Old School SS SPL 10's ok for SQ?



## Gunny Wilson (May 31, 2010)

First off thanks for your time I have lurked here a while and learned alot!

I have an 06 double cab tacoma and am trying to do my first install focusing on getting the sound as good as possible rather than just installing the gear and going with it. So far I have ID cx 64.v2 in front doors and Boston Acoustics tweets in the stock location up front. I purchased another set of cx 64.v2's from a member here which will reside in the rear door location. I used dynomat extreme on the doors and rear cab wall where the subs will be.

My HU is a alpine 9887 and i am running passive crossovers except for the subs.

Here is the question (i know finally) I am an old Sounstream fan and when i got back from my last Iraq tour I started buying them up when I could afford to I was able to nab up a REF 500/REF 604 and 405 all non s/sx. I also got the 2 SPL 10's brand new in the box.

How well can i expect them to sound? what would be the best size sealed enclosure for these? should i get something different? I wanted to keep the amps and subs old school SQ but getting a set of exact 10's is probably impossible.

your opinions are appreciated and my apologies for being a little to wordy for such a question i was attempting to give as much info as possible.

thanks again

Tim


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Sealed looks like they'd sound a little thin, but put them in .75cuft each if that is the way you want to go, I think vented looks more promising, 2 or 2.5cuft tuned to 35hz looks pretty good while still leaning heavily towards SQ on the response curve.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

I installed a lot of the SS SPL subs back in the day. I can not recall them sounding bad. But it will depend on the box really.


----------



## Gunny Wilson (May 31, 2010)

would i be better off putting them in the classifieds and buying a set of idq10.v3s? they are in excellent condition i just dont know what they would be worth. 

from what i have found .75 is about as big a sealed enclosure as i could go


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

I would make the box and try them. If ya like them keep them. If not ya have about the right size box for the IDQs ready to go.


----------



## Gunny Wilson (May 31, 2010)

see thats the dig, I have absolutely NO wood working skills. So my options are a Mr Marv custom ot one of the cheaper "ebay Specials". I would like to go with Mr Marv 1. he is really helpful and 2. does good work. Only problem is money. Right now money is kind of tight like with everyone I suppose. Anyway thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Well it doesn't take a lot of skill to make a .75 cf square-ish box. I believe 12x12x9 will get you somewhere in the ball park. Heck homodepto will even cut the MDF for ya for a few cents a cut. Pick up some tightbondII and a few screws to hold the box till the glue dries.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I think it was car stereo review did the review on these years ago. If memory serves me correct, they sound they sounded ok in a box to SS specs. The larger the box the better. In IB, the sq on these was incredible and was one of the better woofers they had tested that way. I think you can make them sound really good, but only in a big box.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

i used them they were ok but they didn't have some of the output of newer speakers i was running about 500watt rms off a old ppi
in a mk2 jetta


----------

